# Florida Woman Shot after 8-Hour Standoff



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by news4jax.com*

An eight-hour standoff Sunday between an armed, suicidal woman and the SWAT teams of two Northeast Florida counties ended with the woman shot several times, according to the Baker County Sheriff. 
Officers said they responded to the Olustee home of Susan Smith in Olustee just after 10:30 a.m. when Smith's boyfriend reported receiving a text message from the woman threatening to kill herself. 
Baker County Sheriff Joey Dobson said Smith came to the door and pointed a rifle at the deputy, ordering him off the property. SWAT teams from Baker and Columbia counties came to the scene, but Smith remained barricaded in the home -- at one point coming onto the porch and firing a shot into the ground. 
Dobson said that after hours of on-and-off negotiations over a cellular phone, Smith cut off communications. 
About 4:15 p.m., the SWAT team fired tear gas into the home, then entered. 
"She was located in the bathroom with what appeared to be a double-barreled shotgun," Dobson said. "The suspect pointed the gun ... at which time the two deputies began firing at the suspect." 
Authorities said Smith was shot numerous times. She was taken to Shands-Jacksonville Medical Center, where she was reported to be in surgery Sunday night. 
Florida Department of Law Enforcement agents were called to the scene to investigate, which is standard procedure in a police-involved shooting.

Copyright 2006 by News4Jax.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

